

Don’t break the chain – 6 months later - mariusandra
http://mariusandra.com/blog/2014/03/dont-break-the-chain-6-months-later/

======
a3voices
_Many praised the changes in their life after starting to consistently wake up
early in the morning._

But I like to sleep as late as possible. I feel like my life would be worse if
I had to wake up earlier every day.

